# Tips for using a nebuliser?



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

My poor boy Morty seems to get respiratory problems quite a lot, in the past 4 months or so he's been on about 4 courses of medicine. He responds really well while he's on medicine, but after a week or so of being off it, his wheezing tends to come back. The last vet visit we had 2 weeks ago was actually with an exotics specialist (and what a breath of fresh air it was speaking to someone so knowledgeable about rats!!!) and he prescribed Baytril and an anti-inflammatory, but suggested if it is near enough consistent then it might be worth purchasing a nebuliser and using a medication called F10 with it which supposedly helps with both bacterial and viral infections.

Well that course of medication went well, but lo and behold, a week after the medication stopped we got some more wheezing. We've since purchased a nebuliser, are awaiting a prescription for the F10 and we're trying to work out the best way to do this. 

Can you modify a carrier or something so that he's in an enclosed space? How have people managed to do this with minimum stress to the rattie? 

My plan so far is to try and get an enclosed cat carrier with a wire door where I can attach the nebuliser hose, and then maybe cover with a towel or something, and maybe before the first use try and get him used to the noise and carrier, but not sure if I've got the right idea.

Any advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I am currently nebulising one of my rats. I put her in a cardboard box and cut a hole for the tube and tape it in place. But yesterday she chewed a hole in it so tommorrow im going to get a plastic tub and cut a hole in the lid for the tube. I use the antibiotic gentamicin. Personally I don't find very effective but I only use it for chronic rats that won't respond to any oral antibiotics.

Never heard of f10 before. When I looked it up it said it was a antiseptic disinfectent for cleaning and topical use.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I hadn't heard of it either but their website shows that they do make products for use mostly with exotic animals it seems. 

I'll see what I can source, thanks


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought one of those plastic storage bins in a smallish size and cut a hole in the side for the tube. I could lock the lid or leave it alightly open for a bit more air flow. Worked well enough for me. :3


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! 

Sod's law, by the time I've got a carrier, the nebuliser and the meds his breathing is back to normal. I guess that gives me time to mod the carrier to our needs (I'll probably tape up some of the holes, find a way to attach the tube and build a protector for the tube so he doesn't chew it) and it means if we have any problems with the other rats we're sorted to treat with a nebuliser. I'm just concerned about him wheezing on and off so often, and maybe it's not anything respiratory at all. The exotic vet is on holiday right now so I'll try and give him a phone when he's back, as I'd rather discuss it with him than the other vets (as nice and helpful as the other vets are), I don't think he'll try and dismiss my concerns.


----------



## glh (Jul 2, 2016)

I had the same issue as you with two of mine, on and off antibiotics, the vet suggested nebulizing and it made one of them worse through stress (the odd chirp turned into full blown rattling After a week of the neb) After months of on and off grunting and sneezy uris the vet decided to keep them on baytril and septrin permanently which is working a treat. A few flare ups here and there which is when I add metacam.

I've never had any of my other rats on permanent AB for uris but it seems this is the only way with my current 2 at the min.
I have a 3rd rat and he is always fine bless him. The other two just must have bad myco.

I have tried steam rooming them and thay tends to help, However I just pop my face steamer next to their cage and they come up to sniff and usually sneeze clearing a little mucus at a time.
I hope the neb works for yours if not a longer/permanent course of AB may be an option..


----------

